# Epic Fantasy - (Raven's Heart: A Tale from Secramore)



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello everybody. Welcome to the *World of Secramore*, and thank you for viewing this thread.
_*Raven's Heart *  _ is a stand-alone novel, and will be part of an ever-expanding series. 
_*The Hawk's Shadow *  _ is a short story following our first epic journey. 
Below is a bit about our tales.​_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​











Raven's Heart: A Tale from Secramore​

[size=11pt] 
The most unlikely journeys are often prompted by a question of one's heart.
An exiled man wonders if he should forsake his new life and risk returning to his homeland.
A troubled girl seeks a chance at redemption for a terrible crime she has committed.
A solitary tracker debates whether or not to correspond with an infamous
and supernatural criminal.
A vagabond thief chances leaving behind the world he knew for an unknown destiny.

They are an unlikely cast of characters driven by their own personal motives.
By chance of by fate, they find themselves in one another's company, willingly embarking
upon an eccentric wizard's mission to recover a magical stone of untold power:
Raven's Heart.
If they can see past their own ambitions, they might survive their quest and ultimately realize
that the success of their mission could determine the fate of the world in which they live.

716 pages in length

[size=12pt]_Purchase Your Kindle Copy Today!__http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320769765&sr=1-1_​_http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320769765&sr=1-1_​_http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320769765&sr=1-1_​
_http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320769765&sr=1-1_​
_http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320769765&sr=1-1_​_

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​


[url=http://www.amazon.com/Hawks-Shadow-World-Secramore-ebook/dp/B005IT93T2/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320770229&sr=1-2]The Hawk's Shadow: A Tale from Secramore​

[size=11pt]In the aftermath of Raven's Heart, the tracker named Hawkwing 
and the former bandit known as the White Demon
try to evade a clandestine organization known as the Seroko.

"The Hawk's Shadow" tells their tale and bridges Raven's Heart 
with the upcoming Black Earth Trilogy.

[size=12pt][url=http://www.amazon.com/Hawks-Shadow-World-Secramore-ebook/dp/B005IT93T2/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320770229&sr=1-2]Download our novelette today!​​
[td]
​[/td]​
​​_​


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

More epic fantasy--yes!!! The book sounds interesting. You both wrote it together? I'll have to go check out a sample.

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I read Raven's Heart on my Kindle a year ago or so. I clearly remember it as it was last summer, but mainly because I really loved it! At the time it was offered in 2 parts - which do not seem to be available anymore and show as "..." in my Archives and in my Kindle account. I do hope I can still download them though as I've been known to re-read books I've really enjoyed - and this one definitely qualifies!

I wholeheartedly recommend it. The characters are very likable and real. My favorite was Kariayia. My Kindle skin (dark fairy from Decalgirl) definitely makes me think of her


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Foreverjuly,

Yes, we did write it together. 50/50. It only works that way for us.  

Neo,

This version of Raven's Heart is both stories. Version 2.0, so to speak.

Thanks for the welcome, guys!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards you two, and congratulations on your book!

It looks like you've been around a little while, but as this is your first book thread, we like to make sure we've provided an overview of the rules. (Who am I kidding? We put some semblance of this in every new book thread! )

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you, Ann and Betsy! Glad to be here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Neo said:


> I read Raven's Heart on my Kindle a year ago or so. I clearly remember it as it was last summer, but mainly because I really loved it! At the time it was offered in 2 parts - which do not seem to be available anymore and show as "..." in my Archives and in my Kindle account. I do hope I can still download them though as I've been known to re-read books I've really enjoyed - and this one definitely qualifies!
> 
> I wholeheartedly recommend it. The characters are very likable and real. My favorite was Kariayia. My Kindle skin (dark fairy from Decalgirl) definitely makes me think of her


You have way the coolest kindle skin ever! Do you have a link to where I could find it

Tell us more what you thought about Raven's Heart.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> You have way the coolest kindle skin ever! Do you have a link to where I could find it
> 
> Tell us more what you thought about Raven's Heart.


Thank you foreverjuly ! You can find my skin here: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/23304

I have to warn you though that it's a bit darker in real life than pictured. I had it both in glossy and matte, but prefer the matte option.

Now to Raven's Heart . First off, and as I already said, it's saying a lot that a year later I still remember the story and characters quite clearly - I read over a book per week, so while I will eventually remember anything I've read once, it is not always so clear!

The story is solid epic fantasy, with magic, good guys, bad guys, and a quest element - pretty classic. BUT: the word building is really original, and the characters not only likable, but also credible. They aren't perfect, thus utterly believable. The story is very well written, sucks you in and takes you right along. I was on leave when I read it and read right through the night to finish it. My only complaint at the time (in my head of course!) is that I remember thinking that it was too short and could have been a bit "fuller" at the end - but it sure didn't spoil the read one bit.

For the rest, you have to read it or I would be giving out too many spoilers, which wouldn't do the story justice 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I can vouch for the quality of this one. Good, good stuff! My favorite character is Arcturus, even when he's being a curmudgeon.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

You gotta love that "curmudgeon", eh Archer?  Can't wait to read _Outcaste_.

Neo,

Thank you for the review! We're so glad you enjoyed it! The new edition has been updated and thoroughly edited. Also, artwork has been added throughout. We're quite proud of what we've accomplisehed. There's more in the works... Stay tuned.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Just found out that our book is up on amazon.com with "Search Inside" function for the physical edition! AuthorHouse did a great job working with amazon. If you get a chance, take a peek. 

http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-Tale-World-Secramore/dp/1452019983/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278892629&sr=1-1

EDIT

Sorry about bumping. We're new at this. We'll stick to the rules from now on. Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Friendly reminder:  Please wait 7 days between back to back posts unless someone else posts in the mean time.  I notice you posted yesterday morning and again last evening.  In the future, 'premature' posts will be removed.

You MAY use the 'modify' button on the last post and edit it to reflect new information.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello everybody! Just an update from us. We wanted to thank those of you who have already purchased our Kindle title. We truly hope you enjoy it. If you have a chance, we would love to read a review (good or bad) of Raven's Heart  on amazon.com.

We will be attending GenCon 2010 this year, and we can't wait to join up with fellow Fantasy author C.S. Marks again. We hope to see some of you there. If not, we will post all the pictures from the event for your viewing pleasure. Wish us luck!

On another note, we are getting ready to publish through smashwords. Anybody have any advice on how to proceed before we jump right into it?

Have a great day!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello from the World of Secramore!

We just wanted to pass along this little tidbit of info. Version 3.0 of our website (www.secramore.com) has gone live and is waiting to be viewed by you! Please take a peak and let us know how we are doing. You opinion absolutely counts!

As always, thank you for your interest, and we hope you enjoy your journey into the World of Secramore.

-Matt + Stef


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Heelllloooooooo, Secramore!

--from Alterra


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hoowwwwdyyyy, Alterra!

--From Secramore


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your book!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you so much, Marisa14!   It's a very exciting time for us. More than ten years of planning, walking, talking, (not to mention writing) and preparation went into making this come to fruition. We're so grateful to have an outlet like Kindleboards and people like you to help support us.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Greeting fellow Kindleboarders! We wanted to post another update before we head out to GenCon 2010 in a couple days. We can't wait to meet up with fellow KB author C.S. (Archer) Marks and promote our butts off. Should be fun. But before we go, we wanted to share with you our interview with Kip Poe Speicher. Here's the link: Authors' Interview

Also, a funny thing happened the other day, a certain Markanturian stopped by our house and told us that he was coming along for the journey to GenCon 2010. Yes, that's right, Arcturus Prentishun is coming to Indianapolis! Just to prove he's real, there's a picture of him standing with Matt below.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahhh...my favorite character from Raven's Heart! 
Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Archer,

Arcturus can't wait to meet you...and drink lots of wine! And smoke his pipe. And talk politics... 

While I'm posting, I might as well mention that a new short story taking place after the events in _Raven's Heart  _ will be included in a book being sold at GenCon. The name of the story is: _The Hawk's Shadow_. It will be available for download on our website sometime in September.

We will bring you more information soon.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

We're back from GenCon 2010! What an exciting journey into the world of gaming. Our books well and we met some amazing people. We definitely recommend it to aspiring fantasy/sci-fi authors. Check out our blog in the near future for the whole experience. Pictures and videos are soon to come on out web page.

Glad to be back in Kindleboards! Time to catch up.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Stop on by our website and take a look at some of the many photos of us on our journey to GenCon 2010. Read our blogs concerning the journey as well, and don't forget to check out some of the amazing commisioned artwork we purchased.

www.secramore.com

Oh yeah... We almost forgot. _Raven's Heart_ is still only $0.99!!! Limited time left before it goes up in price. Hurry!

Thanks!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

That was a great article you posted about! 
Awesome coverage, guys!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, Archer! We're glad you enjoyed it. 

For those of you wondering to what she is referring, here is a link to the article Author J.W. Braun (_The Lord of the Films: Kindle version_) wrote.

http://jwbraun.com/blog/?p=760

Enjoy!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Exciting news! We have a short story being featured in a new anthology novel-_Missing Pieces_-and it is for sale at Barnes and Noble. Here is the description:

_Missing Pieces _ is a select smorgasbord of fantasy offerings from the talented writers of GenCon 2010 'Author's Avenue':

Whether it's a fine, juicy back-story from a beloved author or an enticing new flavor from one you have yet to discover, you'll find plenty to sink your teeth into.

_Missing Pieces _ features eight satisfying shorts- -everything from shape-shifters to classic 'epics' to bone-chilling supernatural thrillers- -brought to you by the fine editors of Dragon Roots magazine. Here you'll find a tasty sampler intended to whet your appetite and leave you hungry for more quality fantasy. You might then want to fill up on some full-length novels- -the 'main course' awaits you on 'the Avenue'.

Perhaps you'll find a new favorite!

Featuring: C.S. Marks, author of the Elfhunter trilogy Matt and Stef Verish, authors of Raven's Heart Maxwell Alexander Drake, author of the Genesis of Oblivion saga V.J.Waks, Author of TAU4 and soon to be released HAMMERSPACE Dylan Birtolo, author of The Bringer of War Tracy R. Chowdhury, author of Shadow Over Shandahar and Dark Mists of Ansalar And new favorite authors like Todd Austin Hunt, author of yet to be named series and C.E.Rocco, author of the Wizards at War series.

You can find _Missing  _ _Pieces  _ at this link:

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/9781453687864/?itm=9&USRI=missing+pieces


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats awsome guys......      Nice!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, M.R.!  It's a big deal to us. Nothing like having your work in the same book with to C.S. Marks.

On that note, we're thinking of having a contest to give away a FREE  book or two. We've got some ideas already in place, but we wanted to see what you guys think we should do. Perhaps someone'll get a FREE book if we like they're idea! 

Can't wait to see what people write.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, Matt and Stef:

(The honor was mine)

What about the 'Hemingway's Challenge' idea? You could pick the best six-word short story from several categories:
humor, romance, thriller, 'literary'...
...or just make it easy and pick your top three. That would challenge us!

Or how about a haiku challenge!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Fellow Secramorians! Stay tuned in the near future for details involving our upcoming THREE BOOK  GIVEAWAY! That's right, the paperback version of _Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore_ can be yours for FREE! The contest is nearly ready to begin and should be lots of fun. It will be geared toward Writers, Artists, and Super Sleuths! So get ready, because the contest will only be going on for a short time!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Not ONE! Not TWO!! THREE!!! Yes, we're giving away THREE copies of our novel _Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secremore_. Stop on by http://secramore.com/ for the rules of participation. Good Luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt & Stefanie--

Sorry about any confusion on my part; I've removed my prior post, but you're good to go with your contest announcement!

Good luck to all who enter!

Betsy


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you, Betsy!   You can enter the contest, you know. Everyone can.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well...some of us already HAVE the book! 
Looks like you guys need to write a new one so I can win the next contest. 

Seriously, this is good stuff. Well written with interesting and likable characters, an intriguing story, and appropriate for YA as well as adult readers. A fine, enjoyable journey, says I! Arrrrrrrr!

--Capt. Fistulous Withers


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Aye aye, Captain Withers!  Thank ye for the compliment. Ye should walk the plank...er, that is, attempt the contest anyway.

YAAARRRR!!!!

www.secramore.com


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

It's week 2 of the Big Book Give-A-Way Contest! Make your way on over to our site and see if you have what it takes to win a FREE copy of: _Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore_ Follow the provided link for details.

You better hurry, though. The contest only last until 11:59pm this Friday October 8th. Good Luck! 

http://secramore.com/contests/Big_Book_Give-Away/Week2.html










Just an addendum, Congratulations to the Kindleboards' very own Jason Letts  for winning the week 1 contest. Thanks for particpating.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Woot!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey! My map-maker finished Raven's Heart, and she liked it a lot! Hopefully, she'll provide a nice review. 
Looks like the contest is going well. Congratulations, Jason!


----------



## Carmyn (Mar 27, 2010)

Archer (the Bard) said:


> Hey! My map-maker finished Raven's Heart, and she liked it a lot! Hopefully, she'll provide a nice review.
> Looks like the contest is going well. Congratulations, Jason!


You took the words right out of my mouth! Yes, I gave it a try on the recommendation of Archer since I was wining that I could not find anything that I enjoyed reading. I hope there is more coming, soon. I'll check out your website. Thank you for reassuring me that there are still people out there (besides Archer) who can write good fantasy for those of us who don't enjoy excessive violence and gore.

I am still trying to decide who my favorite character is...hmmm....give me time.....


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

We've updated the Week 2 contest to make it a little less demanding. Read the update for more details. FREE BOOK people! 

www.secramore.com










Note the subtle inclusion of "Or Clever Caption".


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I wanted to thank you. I just finished Raven's Heart tonight. I liked it so much that I was sorry to see the story end. Thank you so much for creating such a wonderfully detailed world.

I love epic fantasy adventures, so your book was perfect for me. I read it on my computer because I don't have a Kindle yet, but next month I'm going to order a Kindle. Raven's Heart will be added to that Kindle so that I can properly view your beautiful maps.

You two have an amazing talent. I'm really impressed so I reviewed the book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Attention all artists. Think you have what it takes to win a FREE copy of our autographed book? If so, then gather your tools and head over to www.secramore.com and participate in Week 3 of our contest. Good Luck!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

[td]
Have you read [url=http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-World-Secramore-ebook/dp/B003V8BH8M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279482020&sr=1-1]_Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore_​
?

Not interested in putting a review up on amazon.com but wouldn't mind letting us know what you thought?

Well then come on over to the World of Secramore  and take our little review survey.

It'll only take a minute, and we'd love to hear what you thought (Good or Bad).

Feedback is what help us grow as writers, and we authors can all use a little feedback.

Just click on the image to the left.  Thanks!​


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

You two seem to have tons of reviews all of a sudden! So much for my master plan of being first.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

*Don't eat too much candy! *​
If you get tired of sugary goodness, then take a break from munching and check out our *SWEET REVIEWS!http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...BH8M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1286323425&sr=8-2*​*http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...BH8M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1286323425&sr=8-2*


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Head on over to the World of Secramore and read Stefanie's new blog post about Witches!

Season of the Witch


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Matthew has added a new post to the World of Secramore  blog. Stop on by and give it a read.

In The Beginning...


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving, Matt and Stef!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Stop on by the World of Secramore and read Stefanie's new blog post!

*Extinction or Evolution?*


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Come on by and read Matthew's new blog at the World of Secramore.

*Gray Thrusday*


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Just wanted to share with everyone our site decorations for the holiday.
Even us Secramorians like Christmas.​





Don't miss out on the last few weeks of our $.99 Kindle edition offer!​Two books for the price of one!​


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

From the World of Secramore​





Come celebrate with us by joining in the adventure of a lifetime...​
Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramorehttp://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...WVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279482020&sr=1-1http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...WVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279482020&sr=1-1​http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-...WVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279482020&sr=1-1


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

*COMING SOON!*​
*A New Short Story from the World of Secramore *​


----------



## taufour (Dec 14, 2010)

Ahoy mates! Lovely to see you all on this site, sending on warm wishes for the year. 
If someone is out there wanting a blazing good story, richly evocative and lyrical, take a look at this one.   Enjoy!
VJ WAKS


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Our new short story
_The Hawk's Shadow_http://www.amazon.com/Hawks-Shadow-...WVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294592414&sr=1-1
is now available to purchase on Kindle!

In other news, we're excited to announce 
that our books have been ported over to
[url=http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=matthew+verish]Smashwords​http://www.amazon.com/Hawks-Shadow-...WVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294592414&sr=1-1


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Matt just uploaded his most recent blog regarding his thoughts on the state of the book industry. Have a look!

Bits and Pieces


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be awarding a copy of Mathew and Stefanie's wonderful book "Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar (contest ends at midnight EST).

As an added BONUS, Mathew and Stefanie have offered to award a copy of "Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore" to the runner up!

Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg864964.html#msg864964


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Valmore!

Good luck to all who participate in the contest. Looking forward to giving out a copy of our novel today! Are you the lucky winner?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I’d like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun. 

Thank you all


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

In honor of the snow storm passing through the US, Stefanie has written her next blog: The Value of a Snow Day


Also, we just wanted to let everyone know that we are planning on having a big Kindle ebook giveaway this month. Stay tuned for details. You could get a free copy of [url=http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-World-Secramore-ebook/dp/B003V8BH8M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280698089&sr=8-2]_Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore_


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Want a FREE copy of Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore?

Click on the above link and enter this coupon code (NA46U) for your free Smashwords ebook.

It's a simple as that!

Not a fan of Smashwords, or you don't have an account?

Well then shoot us an email at the following link ([email protected]) and we'll send a Kindle copy directly to you. FREE! 

Hurry, because this offer will expire tomorrow. Thanks, and HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!

​http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26445


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Head on over to Smashwords for your FREE copy of our Epic Fantasy novel:

Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore


Enter this coupon code for your FREE book: QC77G (not case sensitive)

That's it! No strings attached! Thanks and Enjoy! ​http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26445


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

It's Read an eBook Week over at Smashwords.

From March 6th through the 12th our books are available for FREE!

Just use this coupon code for your FREE  digital copies: *RAE75* for RH, *RE100* for THS

The World of Secramorehttp://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=verish​http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=verish


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey there, fellow Secramorians! It's been awhile since our last update. We've been hard at work writing our next novel, _Dawning_: Book 1 of the _Black Earth_ trilogy, and we're pretty dang proud of it. We expect to have the first book available a little later this year. The cover of the book is in the early stages, but we hope to have it posted here real soon for everyone to enjoy. Thanks for being so patient.

We also wanted to thank everyone who has supported us by purchasing our books. We've sold over 300 ebooks to date! Without you, the _World of Secramore _ would just be a little place in our imagination. You, the readers, make it real.

Stay tuned for more updates!


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like a book I'll check out shortly.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Today Raven's Heart  is being featured on Daily Cheap Reads. Head on over and have a look. Only $.99

Daily Cheap Reads - Raven's Heart


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, this looks interesting. 

I've added Raven's Heart to my wish list. I Have plenty of novels still to read, but I should get to it sometime this year. 

A true writing couple? How great. I'd wish my wife would be interesting in fantasy, but alas...


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

David,

Thanks for adding our book to your TBR list!  

Yup, we're a "true writing couple". It's the only way the writing works. Not saying things are always peachy keen, but that's what makes things fun. Enjoy!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

[td]

[url=http://www.amazon.com/Syuna-Ravens-Heart-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0054RFXQA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2]

[url=http://www.amazon.com/Ravenstone-Ravens-Heart-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0054RFVBC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2]


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Greetings fellow Secramorians!

The _Raven's Heart Trilogy_ is now available for Apple iBooks!

Book 1 - The Forging (FREE!)


[url=http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/syuna-blue-book-2-ravens-heart/id446244377?mt=11]Book 2 - Syuna Blue


[url=http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ravenstone-book-3-ravens-heart/id446257621?mt=11]Book 3 - Ravenstone​http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-forging-book-1-ravens/id446261923?mt=11


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

The Forging has gone FREE on amazon.com!

The Forging: Book I of the Raven's Heart Trilogy​http://www.amazon.com/Forging-Raven...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311892174&sr=1-1


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Greetings from Secramore! We just wanted to say thank you to the 13,000 plus people who have taken a chance on our first book, The Forging.

It is still on sale at amazon.com for FREE! Download your copy here: The Forging: Book I of the Raven's Heart Trilogy


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! I just downloaded it.
It's on my ever-increasing TBR list, and I will let you know once I've read it.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Dear Fellow Secramorians,

As of November 1st 2011, the trilogy edition of "_Raven's Heart_" will no longer be available. "_The Forging_", "_Syuna Blue_", and "_Ravenstone_" will become a standalone novel-"_Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore_"-as we had always intended. We would like to thank everyone who purchased one or more of the trilogy edition books, and to those who had planned on buying books two and three, or just three, need only contact us through email (see below our names), and we will gladly forward them to you at no cost. Again, thank you all for your support.

-Matthew & Stefanie Verish
[email protected]

P.S. We have lots of exciting news coming very soon!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Fellow Secramorians!

We have GREAT NEWS! Stop on by our website, (www.secramore.com) and read the first chapter from our new book.

*Dawning: The Black Earth Trilogy - Book 1*


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

*The cover of our new book!*​


----------

